# Grip problems



## DDULEY (Nov 28, 2007)

I could sure use some help here. I have seen a product that you place on your bow hand and it forces you to hold the bow in the correct position but I donot know what it is or rember I saw it on AT. Can anyone help me with this please?
Thanks
Dennis Dudley


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's the True Shot Coach from Don't Choke Archery.

http://www.dontchokearchery.com/

If you get one, please let us know how it works for you.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there , i think aread said it the best,, success comes from a passion to improve... i would not waste my money on that... look at all the hand placements on the top guns... you will see 1 thing in common they have the bone on the grip... this puts pressure on the bone and keeps the grip from floating in the fatty part of your hand.. keeping the hand in the correct spot every time will help, i have even seen many archers that had INK... on the hand and little arrows too, so they get it in the perfect spot every time . the hand MUST be relaxed... fingers must be relaxed not straight and tense..the thumb should be at about2oclock.look at any USA mag..................


----------

